# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  riada en almeria

## alcarreño

os dejo un video de una riada en Almeria, impresiona la fuerza del agua

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0yJSTkB_Rk

----------


## ben-amar

Espectacular la fuerza del agua, como dice uno de los del video, es que da miedo

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Alcarreño.

Impresionante la fuerza con la que baja el agua, según parece en esa zona cayeron más de 200 l m2.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante riada, se ve la fuerza de las aguas y los escalones de crecida son espectaculares.
Hay otro río Nacimiento en Alicante entre Orihuela y Pilar de la Horadada, desemboca en el mar en la Dehesa de Campoamor, que también se las trae.

----------

